# hm



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i borrowed my friends water testing thing tonight since mine still hasent arrived...and he didnt have a nitrate test but, my ammonia and nitrite are both 0...think im good to do the 50% change ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> i borrowed my friends water testing thing tonight since mine still hasent arrived...and he didnt have a nitrate test but, my ammonia and nitrite are both 0...think im good to do the 50% change ?
> [snapback]1136809[/snapback]​


I woudn't stop your cycling until you can read the nitrates.

How are you cycling, how long has it been, and what did you seed the tank with?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> CautioN1919 said:
> 
> 
> > i borrowed my friends water testing thing tonight since mine still hasent arrived...and he didnt have a nitrate test but, my ammonia and nitrite are both 0...think im good to do the 50% change ?
> ...


been cycling for like a week with 2 filters that had established media on them...and used rocks, pretty much everything i used before i just had to take the water out so i could move the tank to a different spot new water was like the only thing


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> been cycling for like a week with 2 filters that had established media on them...and used rocks, pretty much everything i used before i just had to take the water out so i could move the tank to a different spot new water was like the only thing
> [snapback]1136814[/snapback]​


Honestly it probably is ready, but I would feel much more safe myself to get that final reading.

Have you been following my fishless cycling article?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

yes i read it and got alot of info from that...i didnt use any pure amonia though...i just figured if everything was allready used in an established tank and ive been cycling for like a week im more than likely fine, my test kit is coming tomorrow and im testing the nitrate. if its good im ordering my 2" gold spilo tomorrow as my birthday present to myself


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> yes i read it and got alot of info from that...i didnt use any pure amonia though...i just figured if everything was allready used in an established tank and ive been cycling for like a week im more than likely fine, my test kit is coming tomorrow and im testing the nitrate. if its good im ordering my 2" gold spilo tomorrow as my birthday present to myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, do you have any fish in that tank?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> CautioN1919 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i read it and got alot of info from that...i didnt use any pure amonia though...i just figured if everything was allready used in an established tank and ive been cycling for like a week im more than likely fine, my test kit is coming tomorrow and im testing the nitrate. if its good im ordering my 2" gold spilo tomorrow as my birthday present to myself
> ...


 nope, also i used biomax from my ac200 filter


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> nope, also i used biomax from my ac200 filter
> [snapback]1136826[/snapback]​


You should have followed the article bro...

Well you very well may have wiped out your bacteria colonies. If the bacteria that was there had no ammonia to feed off of for a week, it is very possible that they have died off.

If you didn't have an ammonia source for a week, you weren't cycling, you were doing the opposite.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

there isnt any bacteria in the biomax or established media that i was using ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Theres was when you transferred it. But the whole point of cycling, is to add ammonia so to keep the existing colonies alive and help them expand to the new media you added.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

so you dont think ive even cycled yet...the filter was in use and was wet the whole time it wasent on the tank if that matter


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> so you dont think ive even cycled yet...the filter was in use and was wet the whole time it wasent on the tank if that matter
> [snapback]1136840[/snapback]​


It is very possible that the bacteria has died off since it did not have a food source. If you want to test it after you get your kit, I would add enough ammonia to get it up to 2 PPM and see what happens.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

so ur saying tomorrow when my kit comes test it first...and if im reading high nitrate im good to do the 50% change. and if im not reading high nitrate then i need to add ammonia, correct ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> so ur saying tomorrow when my kit comes test it first...and if im reading high nitrate im good to do the 50% change. and if im not reading high nitrate then i need to add ammonia, correct ?
> [snapback]1136848[/snapback]​


No, I am saying even you have nitrates, you should add an ammonia source just to be sure the bacteria is still active.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

hm im starting to get kinda confused now...lol


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Better to be safe then sorry, Id rather see you know you are 100% cycled now, then to find out after you get your fish.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> hm im starting to get kinda confused now...lol
> [snapback]1136853[/snapback]​


What is to be confused about?

You HAD bacteria when you setup your NEW tank.

You let your tank sit for a week with no AMMONIA source in it, giving the beneficial bacteria no food source, thus POSSIBLY killing off said bacteria.

What should you do now? Get your test kit, test your water, come back with your results.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

well yeah im not gonna order the fish if i wasent 100% sure...i just thought since i was using everything from before and i was reading 0 nitrite and 0 ammonia i would be fine if i had high nitrate


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok ill post them tomorrow on this thread when i get my kit and u can let me know if im good or not


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok ill post them tomorrow on this thread when i get my kit and u can let me know if im good or not


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Again, this is only a possibility. The bacteria alot of times will enter a "resting phase" when no ammonia is present, and will be ready to consume again when ammonia is introduced.

That is why I say it will not hurt if you get some pure ammonia, get the tanks level of ammonia up to 2 PPM, wait 24 hours and redo the readings.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with the Doctor completely....Test your water, then add an ammonia source to see if the bacteria is still alive and your cycle is intact. I would add ammonia over a couple days. Test the water again and compare the readings. If your nitrates increased...and you have zero ammonia and zero nitrites....your cycle is still alive and well. If not, post the readings and dvtec can tell you where you are in the cycle.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Again, this is only a possibility. The bacteria alot of times will enter a "resting phase" when no ammonia is present, and will be ready to consume again when ammonia is introduced.
> 
> That is why I say it will not hurt if you get some pure ammonia, get the tanks level of ammonia up to 2 PPM, wait 24 hours and redo the readings.
> [snapback]1136877[/snapback]​


 how do i add the ammonia of 2 PPM, i got a real huge bottle of it but i dont know how much to add


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Again, this is only a possibility. The bacteria alot of times will enter a "resting phase" when no ammonia is present, and will be ready to consume again when ammonia is introduced.
> ...


An easy way is to take a 1 gallon jug, fill it with water. Add drops of ammonia until you get 2 PPM on your test kit. Multiply that number by how many gallons your tank is, and add that many drops to your tank.

Be sure you have pure ammonia BTW.

Did you get your Nitrates kit yet?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

no it still hasent fricken came yet...its been 5 days


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Well go ahead and get your tank up to around 2 ppm.

Test it later tonight for ammonia and get back at me.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

whats PPM so i know how much to add lol...sorry im a newb with this, i have a 64FL. oz. (2 QT.) 1.89L bottom of pure ammonia


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> whats PPM so i know how much to add lol...sorry im a newb with this, i have a 64FL. oz. (2 QT.) 1.89L bottom of pure ammonia
> [snapback]1137486[/snapback]​


PPM is Parts Per Million. It is how your test kit reads ammonia.

Do you still have your friends kit? How many gallons is your tank?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

29g tank and i dont have my friends kit any more







i thought mine would be here allready so he just took it back last night


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> 29g tank and i dont have my friends kit any more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok my friend this is what I want you to do. I want you to add 21 drops of PURE ammonia to your tank everyday until your kit gets here. When your kit gets here, reply back with your Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates, and we'll see where your at.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

sounds great will do. Thanks for the help


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> sounds great will do. Thanks for the help
> [snapback]1137521[/snapback]​


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Test Results After Adding Pure Ammonia*

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0 
Nitrate: 1 or 2 it didnt exactly match 0 or 5


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ok, it looks like you may have lost your bacteria.

What I suggest is that you add 21 drops of ammonia now, 21 drops tommorow evening at the same time, and then retest Sunday afternoon and report back to us.

If at that points your ammonia is gone and your nitrates have gone up, you know you are ok. If not, we need to get you cycled.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok, thanks


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ill post them later on tonight, i added bio-spira and my ammonia is at like 3 PPM


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> ill post them later on tonight, i added bio-spira and my ammonia is at like 3 PPM
> [snapback]1139009[/snapback]​


Please do, looking forward to seeing your numbers.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> CautioN1919 said:
> 
> 
> > ill post them later on tonight, i added bio-spira and my ammonia is at like 3 PPM
> ...


 will be home soon to test water and post


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > CautioN1919 said:
> ...


Ok man. Take your time and do the tests correctly.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ammonia: 2
nitrite: .25
nitrate: 10


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> ammonia: 2
> nitrite: .25
> nitrate: 10
> [snapback]1139838[/snapback]​


Looks like your on your way. Continue following my article and you will be fine.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

will a P live in my water conditions cause i got a great deal coming on a spilo and i really dont want to pass it down :S


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> will a P live in my water conditions cause i got a great deal coming on a spilo and i really dont want to pass it down :S
> [snapback]1140796[/snapback]​


You really should not stock a tank until it has been properly cycled.

What are you parameters today?


----------

